# ccr3650 dies after two minutes



## Fred G (Apr 26, 2017)

I have a toro ccr3650 6.5 hp. starts but dies after two minutes. Checked carb and it was out of fuel. Have cleaned all carb parts. Seems like fuel supply can't keep up with demand of engine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Might just want to have a looksee at the fuel lines, tank and check your float it just might be a sinking out there on the high sea's. anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yup might be the float is out of adjustment closing the needle before the bowl is full or a fuel line perhaps collapsing when it's pulling fuel.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

...or maybe the gas cap is not venting properly


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

524SWE said:


> ...or maybe the gas cap is not venting properly


+1 on the gas cap. Is there a filter in the tank, on the end of the fulel line? Fuel hose soft and collapsing? Float saturated? Could be any number of things.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

What was the float position when you verified empty carb bowl? Lack of fuel in a gravity fed carb bowl is pretty easy to troubleshoot. Either the float is stuck up, or the tank can't deliver


----------

